# treen sailor?



## barnidoyll (Nov 10, 2004)

Can anyone give me an idea of the nationality & period of this odd looking sailor by the style of his dress. Thanks for your time..Barnidoyll.  PS i have checked the name you give me and it is definitley Daikoku mantra God of wealth & farmers in japanese Buddhism. He is one of seven lucky gods called a Tenbu. Thanks again for your interest & time...Brian


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 11, 2004)

barn - This looks VERY similar to some buddhist figures Ive seen - my bet is that its        oriental. Check with someone familiar with eastern art/antiquities.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Barny,
 Tried to reply yesterday morning before work but was strangely "logged out" by the time I finished typing[>:][]As Deepwoods says,it definately appears oriental,and his 2 bags twigged something from when I was researching my tattoos,DAIKOKU is one of Japan's Seven Gods Of Fortune(Shichi-fuku-jin).He is the god of wealth and guardian of farmers.He is shown as a fat and happy man,carrying a mallet,a bag of treasures and depicted (usually) sitting on Two bags of rice.What's he carrying on his belt?Anything that could pass for a mallet and bag?Could also posssibly be EDISU,another of the seven gods,(depending what else he is carrying)patron of fishermen and tradesmen.

 Might be able to tell you more with a closeup of his belt.

 KAT


----------



## barnidoyll (Nov 12, 2004)

Very grateful to both Deepwoods and Bigkitty for your help.Quite amazing so far. 
  I have taken closeups of bag as you suggested Kat, hope it will help you to help me.
    Thanks ..Brian


----------



## barnidoyll (Nov 12, 2004)

please check original question,my reply was meant to go in there.sorry


----------



## bigkitty53 (Nov 13, 2004)

BINGO![]


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice Pics


----------

